# foote dam help



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

looking to head over for the first time to the foote..can anyone give me some tips on the best way to fish it..Hope to get into some steelhead and browns..thanks


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Just drift some crawlers on 6lb at the dam early and late in the day. Walleye and any late steelhead that want to bite, will. Good sized smallies and drum are also around.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Upper stairs is closed down to the dam. They are going to rebuild the walkway. Take the path from the parking area to access the river.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

If your going to fish off the wall at the Dam you will need a long handled net to land anything of size, they have the lower wall fenced off (8' chain link) and you will not be able to walk your fish down. It will be this way the rest of this year, then some time in 2013 they will cut off all access to the wall at the Dam for the rebuilding.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks a lot guys..ive never fished the foote or any of the east side rivers for steelhead before..pulled a 1/4 skein out for bags,and have some small flies..leaches and crawlers are in the car already..as for the net..how long of a handle is needed,not sure on the laws..


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

lostontheice said:


> thanks a lot guys..ive never fished the foote or any of the east side rivers for steelhead before..pulled a 1/4 skein out for bags,and have some small flies..leaches and crawlers are in the car already..as for the net..how long of a handle is needed,not sure on the laws..


 Atleast 8 to 10 feet


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks fishfighter,ill be taking the pier net..just hope the local co. understands..


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

They don't have a problem with you using a pier net off the wall at the Dam..... The section that is fenced off can be fished with waders as long as you stay along the wall and they don't bump the water after this rain.


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

I would not wade along that wall after all the rain. I have seen that river rise over a foot in less than 5 minutes after they start to release water. The current is pretty swift there when they are not letting out water.

Good luck.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

The section they have fenced off is from mid-wall down, there is not much current along that section due to the bow in the wall. I wade it all the time as do many others but you definatly want to get out if the siren goes off because like walleyebum said it can rise fast. I have even been down there in the fall when all you needed was a pair of knee boots.

You can bet that come fall there will be a bunch of guys wading along that wall......


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

lostontheice said:


> thanks a lot guys..ive never fished the foote or any of the east side rivers for steelhead before..pulled a 1/4 skein out for bags,and have some small flies..leaches and crawlers are in the car already..as for the net..how long of a handle is needed,not sure on the laws..


There are still some steelhead around, but probably not for long. The water warmed to 65*, which will spawn and push them out of the river quick. Walleye and smallmouth should be getting really active now.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

lostontheice said:


> looking to head over for the first time to the foote..can anyone give me some tips on the best way to fish it..Hope to get into some steelhead and browns..thanks


Park in the lot off Rhea rd., and walk the trail around to dam. Might need hip boots or waders to cross the creek if its like it used to be. You can fish the dam then from opposite side. some good slack water back there. Been a long time since I've been there, but don't think much has changed.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for all the info guys..fished it,in the rain and lightning..besides soaked,hooked up with 2 steelhead,first one a dark male,lost at the wall..second a small stocker hen(10-12inch),released quick with no harm done..we did hook alot of small small mouth and one 13inc small mouth that put up a better fight than the steelhead..by the looks of the activity at the piers,we should have fished them instead of the dam..think ill stick to the west side for steelhead and salmon,and the east side for lakers..again thanks alot for all the help..lost


----------

